# hedgehogs surviving strokes



## DynamiteKitty (May 5, 2013)

I was on here the other day about Skittles an a possible seizure or stroke she had on Thursday night. Since then, I have talked to her vet yesterday, who is positive that she suffered from a stroke due to the description of what happened. This has been caused by the spread of her cancer, which we had hoped we'd caught.

At the moment, the vet is positive that she has suffered brain damage due to the length of her stroke and twitching episode, which I believe is possible due to the fact that she is limping with her back leg (as the whole left side of her body was paralysed the other night) and her left eye seems a little dead, as in not looking where the other is.

That being said however, I got her up however, around 24 hours after the stroke, plopped her on the floor to see if she could walk. She only fell over once, but obviously has a limp, but seemed as active as she has been.

I then tried to syringe feed her baby food, which she would take on the gums for a little while then got sick of it, and then tried water, which she wouldn't take holding her or near her mouth, so I had to squirt it at her or onto my t-shirt because she was pretty happy to lick it off of there.


I just wondered if anyone else has had little hedgies with cancer or who has had strokes, as I'm finding this hard to cope with obviously as it may be the beginning of her determination, and I want to make her life as comfortable as possible; giver the the best quality of life before anything happens. 

My vet has not bullied me into putting her down, and I would be distraught to do so, but if she were to have another stroke and it is clear that she is beginning to deteriorate, I don't believe it is cruel, but I would prefer her to go in her own home, in my hands so she's not afraid and she's comforted in the end. She's only a year and a half, so I find this very upsetting to deal with, so any advice in terms of making sure she's hydrated and anything I can offer her would be very useful.


----------

